# Acer Aspire 593G Wlan geht nicht mehr



## Hardware_Noob (2. Mai 2009)

Hi ich habe mir das Notebook Acer Aspire 5930G gekauft,habe oft im Internet über Wlan gesurft aber auf einmal findet es überhaupt keine netztweke über Wlan mehr.An was könnte das liegen,Wlan an dem Router ist definitiv an.

Gruß,

Hardware_Noob


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2009)

und WLAN is auch am notebook definitiv an? vlt. mal treiber erneuern, evlt. wurde ein windowsupdate installiert, für das die installierten treiber zu alt sind, so dass die nun nicht mehr gehen?


----------



## Hardware_Noob (2. Mai 2009)

Also am Notebook ist es auch an,werde jetzt mal Treiber erneuern.

Danke


----------



## Wisi (12. Juli 2009)

habe genau den selben laptop und das selbe problem! was hast du gemacht, dass es wieder funktioniert??

mfg Wiesl


----------



## 1821984 (12. Juli 2009)

Guten Tag.

Hatte da auch mal so ein Problem.

Mein Notebook ist das Aspire 5920G.

Also auf einmal war keine Netzverbindung mehr möglich. Ich war damals noch etwas planlos aber ich habe es wieder hinbekommen.

-Virenprüfung ohne W-LAN durchführen
-W-LAN einstellungen kontrollieren
-IP-4 und IP-6 beim Router anfragen und manuell eingeben (Netzwerkverbindungen)
-Firewall aus alle (Windows und ggf. die eigene)
-Rechner neu starten 
-Über LAN probieren
-wenn LAN ok ist über W-LAN versuchen
-Firewall einschalten und einstellungen Überprüfen.

Hinweis: Hatte das auch schon, das die Firewall den zugriff auf den Browser gesperrt hat.


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Zieh dir dochmal BackTrack! Wenn das Netzwerke findet, dann is dein Windows hin!
Gibts am Notebook vielleicht einen Schalter, mit dem man das W-Lan GANZ ausschalten kann? Mein Laptop hat so einen Schalter, mit dem man das W-Lan ganz abschalten, Windows aber merkt davon nichts, außer, dass es halt nicht geht.

so far


----------

